# Overnight stops between Burgos and Lisbon



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

We will be travelling down to the Costa Dorada just b4 xmas. Did the same trip last year but struggled to find overnight stops down past Burgos. Not campsites. Just a nice safe overnighter, even a few miles from the A62, i don't mind going a bit off route.

Yep, really do not want campsites. We do quite a bit of wild camping in small towns and villages where it looks safe. We have never had any problems by using our common sense. 

Keep the ideas coming and thankyou.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Steersy try this website: http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/pl_paises_3columnas.asp?te=4

We just drove straight to Lisbon from Burgos when we went last year, its about 450miles, left Camping Fluentes Blancas about 08.00 and got to Lisbon around 18.00, you gain an hour as you cross the border. 

Olley


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You could stop at at Salamanca nice old town to visit. The campsites near the town at Villamayar with a bus stop out side to town. Then on the Guarda at the municipal campsite follow signs for the hospital it is on top of the hill behind it. Again the old town well worth a visit. follow motorway (free) down to Lisbon

Andy


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andy, steersey said not campsites  That one at Villamayar is Runta de Plata, its in the campsite D/B.

Stayed there last year for one night, its not the best, showers kept blocking up, and they need to spend a few days with a chainsaw trimming back the trees. 

Olley


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*overnight stops between burgos and lisbon*

if you go over the border and as far as evora you can stop under the roman viaduct on the edge of the town nice walk in and very nice town .the old capital before lisbon or prhaps ishould of said city and its walled


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
Sorry to be vague but can someone enlighten me as to the whereabouts of Costa Dorada. I thought it was in the Tarragona area of Spain or is there another Costa Dorada in Portugal. 
Thanks 

Colin


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*Costa Dourada*

According to my Spain/Potugal atlas, the area off Vila Nova de Milfontes, Portugal is also called, Costa Dourada, i may have put the English spelling on my first post.
Overnight stops please, not campsites. Barragaems etc.

Thnx dragabed, the Evora one is the kind i am after, something between there and Burgos would also be great. 
Last year we ended up on a huge BP garage/hotel/restraunt/truckstop, it was fine, middle of nowhere, i think near Caceras, plenty of space, parked with two other vans, i would do that one again if needs be.

Thnx again.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi once more, Sorry if I got my areas mixed up, My map shows the N620 rather than the A62 and I normally leave Portugal that way but usually drive from Vila Formosa to Biarritz in one hop. There is an aire at Miranda de Ebro but I have never needed to use it.

Colin


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

if memory serves, we stayed in salamanca for a night... slap bang centre of town surprisingly it was not that noisy!

it is behind an unused church, and there were around 6 other MH's.

it's a 5 min walk to the main centre.

hth

wilse


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*Thnx*

Thanx everyone, that should be enough, i will probably use the Miranda aire, plus the Salamanca one. They are both in Camperstop. Fromthere to Evora and on into Milfontes for xmas.
I only like to do between 200/300 miles a day, sometimes even less if the sun is shining.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Avila*

If you go to Salamanca, you must nip to Avila as only 20 mins away (direction Madrid)
One of the oldest and largest walled cities.
A must to see and visit and you can park by the city


----------

